# Co2 Tank Hydro Test



## alcon1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 10lb Aluminum Co2 tank and need to get it hydro tested, does anyone know where I can bring it to get it tested and rough idea of how much it will cost???

Thanks in advance,

Alan


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

No idea of the cost, ph welding supply or scuba diving stores,
If they don't do it, they will know who does, and you can compare prices


----------



## alcon1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Dietmar, anyone else have this done recently and remember how much it cost?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

$25 to $30 to be done every 5 years when you need to recharge. AW Fire in Port Moody does it. There is somewhere around Marine Drive in Vanc., I forgot the name - someone will chime in soon enough.

Take 30s to find this on search "hydro test"  :

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/co2-refill-fyi-2346/


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

DBC Marine is the cheapest place I know to get a hydro test/fill. They are on Jacombs Road in Richmond.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## alcon1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's guys.

I called my local Dive store here in Vancouver and they charge $60 for hydro and dont do Co2 refills 

So I called Royal city fire in New West which is not to far from where I work - $20 for Hydro test and another $22 for refill :bigsmile:

Guess which one I'm going too haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Royal City is where I go. Great people. But you have to leave it there 24 hours for the Hydro test. Just in case you didn't know.


----------

